# WOULD YOU LIKE TO JOIN THE WORKSHOP TO MAKE THIS BEAUTIFUL CROCHET SNOWFLAKE AFGHAN?



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*We are opening a workshop on April 27th and Rachel from New Zealand is going to teach this beautiful crochet granny square afghan*.

It would make a beautiful baby outfit, a christmas afghan for a gift - or, using other colors a wonderful regular sized afghan. The possibilities for this pattern are endless.

I hope you will consider this. We will open the workshop on April 27 and the pattern will be posted there.

Rachel or I will post in the next day or two the necessary supplies. _This workshop is within the abilities of those who took the learn Basic Crochet just a little while ago_.

Once the workshop is open, Rachel will be posting the pattern, pictures of the work in progress and will be there to answer questions so please think about joining us.

I am attaching a picture of this afghan so you can see what we are talking about.

We hope you will consider joining us.

Information as to how you can reach the workshop (which won't open until the 27th will be posted here so if you are interested, please make sure you have this thread on your watch list. Rachel will drop by here and answer any pre workshop questions.

Designer1234


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh yes count me in,
thanks
Ann


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

count me in also


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

me too!!


----------



## dianm (Jun 4, 2011)

Count me in also


----------



## skmcgee287 (Oct 27, 2012)

Me too! Beautiful


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

I think this will be my first workshop.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, count me in. Thank you  Jokim


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Count me in too Please!


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Can you please let me know What is the fee for the workshop?

Thank You.
Cara Sydney.


----------



## korkycat (Feb 11, 2012)

am looking to joining the workshop


----------



## bjpkroshay (Mar 18, 2013)

Me, me, me!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

I would like to give it a whirl. Thank you for doing this. Willie


----------



## McCarley (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

sounds wonderful, yes


----------



## chuckmary (Aug 14, 2011)

I would like to join


----------



## McCarley (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I would love to do this as well.


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Let me know the details


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks very beautiful.. count me in... thanks


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes yes yes. That is gorgeous.


----------



## yarn lover (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful,count me in!


----------



## Gerry65 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

would love to join the workshop for the snowflake afghan. Thanks BettyJ591


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

I would like to join too! Thanks

Joyce


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I have never done a workshop before I need More information on what to do and how to go about it any info would be appreciated. Pat


----------



## kay 75 (Feb 2, 2013)

It is a beautiful afghan, count me in please.


----------



## cherry (Jan 22, 2011)

HI I joined along time ago and yes I would to make the beautiful snowflake afghan along with you all.


----------



## Jschulz57 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## Susan645 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes ...looks fun


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

Ohhhh lovely yes please count me in


----------



## The wheeze (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

Count me in....the delicate work on the inside of the granny square looks difficult, but I would love to try it.

Caryn


----------



## Slmwhr (Nov 12, 2011)

Count me in, too. Such an unusual pattern. Will make great holiday gift.
S


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm so excited. This will be my first workshop and I'm looking forward to it. 
I love KP


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Count me in please


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

count me in.


----------



## Pauline Stewart (Mar 2, 2013)

Would like to join in.


----------



## kpkatlover (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, count me in, I'd love to learn to make this one..


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

count me in.


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Yes. I might even have enough yarn to make it for a granddaughter for christmas. Thanks.


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

Count me in. Jenice


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love to do this count me in.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Would love to join! Thanks!!


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

YES, please count me in.

Jean


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone - Designer here! So nice to see so much interest in this workshop. This afghan could be used in 3 different weights in my opinion.

For a regular afghan I would use worsted, for a baby afghan you could use sport or baby yarn. I do all my crochet afghans with worsted and a 5.5 mm (#7 US) needle -- you would reduce the needle and yarn size for a baby afghan. It would just change the size of the square so you would have to calculate the number of squares you would want for whatever project you are planning.

Rachel is in New Zealand which means she is likely sleeping while we in North America are awake. She will drop by when she can.

===========
Information as to how we start these workshops. Please make sure 'my profile' at the top of the page is set up so that you receive email notifications when there is a post. or make sure it is on your 'watched topics' at the top of the page.

We will join together here and on the evening before the workshop I will open the thread - and Rachel will put in her welcoming post. I will come here and tell you all how to meet me in the workshop.

Once you are there *please read the workshop information and requirements (very important)* and then post '*I'm in*" - I will add you to the count and delete your post. The actual class will then be ;posted by Rachel. She will post the pattern and the pictures of the 
block in progress.

When we have teachers from 'down under' it is a bit of a wait in some cases as they are sleeping while we are awake and the overlapping time is only 3 hours. We will post the questions and she will answer as soon as she is able. We have had 5 workshops taught by Australian and NewZealanders and it is not a problem.

I will open the workshop at 7pm Eastern Standard Time North American time on April 26th North American time.- or even a bit earlier. I will then come here and tell you how to reach it.

I hope we will have a lot of interest as it is a beautiful pattern. Those who just started crochet with the basic crochet class, will be able to do this block and if you have a problem the teacher will help you.,

Designer1234


----------



## shar625 (Aug 25, 2011)

I would like to join. My first so not sure how it works.


----------



## Rae S (Jun 10, 2011)

count me in 
Rae


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Beam me in scottie! Would love to make this! Thanks!


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you. I am really looking forward to this workshop. I have to put the date and time on my fridge so I do not forget.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Shirley,
I haven't crocheted in a million years but I would love to start again after seeing this! Please count me in - thank you!


Take care,
Lisa


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm very interested. Is there a fee for the workshop?


----------



## llander (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes! This will be my first workshop too. I love snowflakes! Not the real ones tho, lol. I've had enough of those for a while, anxiously awaiting spring here in Michigan.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Yes, I would appreciated joining the workshop!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, yes. I would like to be included!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

vananny said:


> I'm very interested. Is there a fee for the workshop?


These are free workshops with teachers who are volunteers. All the students and teachers are members of KP. I started the workshops last August and there are no 3268 subscribed members so it is doing well. We have had 23 workshops - when they are closed they remain on the workshop section and are available permanently to kp members to read and copy.

Just watch this link by making sure it is in your watched topics. I wll announce when the workshop is opened on the 26th.


----------



## ggjm (Apr 21, 2013)

count me in


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm In.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

im in


----------



## sacox (Apr 21, 2013)

I want to start this.


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful. Count me in .


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Me too, please


----------



## sheilae (Jan 29, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

Count me in also! I love Granny squares and this looks like a beautiful one to 'add' to my 'repetoire' (spelling???  ) See you on the 27th!


----------



## PCB (Apr 21, 2013)

Please count me in.


----------



## karen51003 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, please count me in! Karen


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Count me in as well please.


----------



## atb (Feb 25, 2013)

Is there a fee? I've never joined a workshop.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

atb said:


> Is there a fee? I've never joined a workshop.


no cost - it is free, the teachers volunteer. you just have to go there when I open it.


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

A beautiful afghan, I'm in!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I would certainly be interested too.


----------



## atb (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, count me in.


----------



## Rachel Haggie (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello KP ers.

I am Rachel and it seems lots of you would like to make this afghan rug.
You can use any yarn really but this particular rug is crocheted in what we call double knit or 8 ply. It is similar to your worsted yarn.
I use a 3.5 or 4mm crochet hook - sorry don't know what size that would be in imperial measurements. Obviously, the finer the hook the smaller the afghan. Smaller rugs look good made up in a theme but larger ones look good with mixed colours, so anything goes really. Also I have edged this afghan in black for a stronger effect but you could use white for a baby.

It is a simple design using chain stitch, double crochet stitch, half trebles and trebles. If you can do these basic stitches you'll be able to make the rug.

See you soon. - Rachel


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rachel Haggie said:


> Hello KP ers.
> 
> I am Rachel and it seems lots of you would like to make this afghan rug.
> You can use any yarn really but this particular rug is crocheted in what we call double knit or 8 ply. It is similar to your worsted yarn.
> ...


Thanks for dropping by Rachel. we are looking forward to the workshop.

I wasn't sure whether your yarn was our worsted - it looked like it in the samples.

here are the differences in the crochet hook sizes

metric U.S
3.75 mm == size F5
4.00mm ==size G6
4.5 mm --- 7
5 mm --- H8
5.5 mm ---I 9
6 mm ---J 10
6.5 mm ---K l0.5
8 mm ---L 11
9 mm --M13
10 mm------N 15
12 mm 17
15 mm -----19


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for offering another interesing class. Yes Yes Yes Please count me in. Happy Crafting.....


----------



## Rachel Haggie (Aug 3, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *We are opening a workshop on April 27th and Rachel from New Zealand is going to teach this beautiful crochet granny square afghan*.
> 
> It would make a beautiful baby outfit, a christmas afghan for a gift - or, using other colors a wonderful regular sized afghan. The possibilities for this pattern are endless.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rachel Haggie (Aug 3, 2012)

afghan with black edging


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

Me to


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

I would like to try...do not know how far I will get; will have to go look up stitches to try them.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I would like to give it a try. I am new to doing a workshop so I will have to figure out how to do it.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't forget me!


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Would love to do this workshop - count me in


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

thats pretty hope i can do it
julia


----------



## leisam (Apr 22, 2013)

count me in too


----------



## Dwei (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

That looks lovely. Please count me in


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

I would like to try this, but I am a new crochet person that just completed the basic workshop last month.


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm quite intrigued, I'd love to join in the fun. This will be my first workshop too. Thanks for making this possible.


----------



## GracieKnits (Dec 3, 2012)

So beautiful. Count me in. Thank you


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

count me in


----------



## Susan645 (Feb 24, 2011)

How do we join a workshop?


----------



## jeaniebug (Nov 1, 2012)

Please count me in also. The afghan is beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Susan645 said:


> How do we join a workshop?


If you read all my posts from the beginning of this thread I explained how will come to the workshop on the 26th and I will meet everyone here and give you information as to how to go there. Designer1234


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I like to do the workshop, please count me in


----------



## happyhens (Apr 15, 2013)

yes would love to


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow THATS doable from what we learn at the Basic Crochet class/!!??!!? Man i havent got my Granny Square down pat yet..sighs Thats just stunning!!



Susie


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

But of course im in..lol


----------



## KiwiViv (Nov 21, 2012)

I would love to take part, missed the basic workshop but have done crochet before so would like to try.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm with Susie. Don't know if I can do it after just the basic crochet class. But I'm sure gonna try! Count me in.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have asked Rachel ( teacher) if there would be a problem. She has said she will show the stitches needed and will help you through the class. She said to come ahead - maybe when you ask a question you might mention that you just finished taking the basic crochet class. So you can make this afghan!!


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm interested in the Snowflake Afghan.


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know what the snowflake afghan looks like with white or cream edging. I was thinking of making it as a lap rug for our local children's hospital. Can't wait for the workshop to start. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Har (Jun 21, 2011)

I would like to join - is there a fee & how much?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Har said:


> I would like to join - is there a fee & how much?


no fee - the teachers volunteer - all are KP members and all the students are kp members.

you just go and join in when the workshop opens. this information is in this thread. Please take the time to read all my posts and those of the teacher from page one. I hope you will join us.


----------



## Har (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you, I believe I will join you & the many others!


----------



## Thecla (Apr 22, 2013)

would like to join


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

I would like to be included in this workshop.


----------



## Rachel Haggie (Aug 3, 2012)

Swtthng said:


> I'm interested in the Snowflake Afghan.


Hi this is snowflake Rachel.

Here are the stitches you need to be able to do to make a snowflake. Make a chain about 20 stitches long and practise these

single crochet (sc) NO yarn around the hook. Just put the hook through the chain. Then yarn around the hook and pull through both loops.

half double crochet (hdc) Yarn over the hook. Into chain and pull through. Yarn around hook again and pull through all three loops.

double crochet (dc) yarn over hook. Through chain. Yarn over hook again and pull through. (3 loops on hook) Yarn over hook and pull through 2 loops. Yarn over hook and pull through 2 loops

Treble crochet (tr) Yarn over hook. Through chain, Yarn over hook. Pull through. (three loops on hook). Yarn over hook and pull through one loop. Yarn over hook and pull through 2 loops. Yarn over hook and pull through 2 loops.

I hope I haven;t confused you. In the intro I mentioned half trebles which I now realise are correctly called double crochet.

so practise these 3 stitches are you'll be able to make the snowflake.

You'll see that each stitch is longer/higher than the previous one.

See you soon


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've no intention of tackling yet another afghan, but my version of the Whimsey Blanket - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/whimsey-blanket - is a collection of all the swatches that're scattered around the house, donated by knit-buddies, and interesting motifs. This snowflake square is definitely an interesting motif and will be added to my base mesh, as soon as I can get the pattern. Only two colours per square = not _too_ many ends to weave in. So, I'm in, but for just one square.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Could you please tell me the size of the rug you made and the quantities of yarn so that I know I will have sufficient to finish it. Thank you - really looking forward to sharing this with others.


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - Designer here! So nice to see so much interest in this workshop. This afghan could be used in 3 different weights in my opinion.
> 
> For a regular afghan I would use worsted, for a baby afghan you could use sport or baby yarn. I do all my crochet afghans with worsted and a 5.5 mm (#7 US) needle -- you would reduce the needle and yarn size for a baby afghan. It would just change the size of the square so you would have to calculate the number of squares you would want for whatever project you are planning.
> 
> ...


I hope I understand what you are saying here..


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

I have three days to practice treble stitch. We did not do that stitch in the Basic Crochet Workshop. Also mentioned half treble? I am off to You Tube...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

marileej said:


> I have three days to practice treble stitch. We did not do that stitch in the Basic Crochet Workshop. Also mentioned half treble? I am off to You Tube...


I just checked you tube -- and there are lots of you tubes which give the half-treble and treble stitches.

*If you haven't crochet since the basic crochet, it might be an idea to save all the different stitches from the workshop or go to you tube and save all the different stitches below and practice them.*

The basic stitches for crochet are the following and all can be found on you tube - with the first 3 in the workshop.

Chain, Single crochet, half double crochet , double crochet, half treble crochet and treble crochet. they all follow each other and you will see how they just add a wrap around. I am left handed so it is easier to follow the you tubes.

I would strongly urge you to save all of these different stitches on your desk top = some give you the written pattern as well as the you tube. Shirley


----------



## shirl43 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, please, please, please.


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, count me in. How beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mountaingal said:


> I hope I understand what you are saying here..


If you are confused about subscribing -Just make sure you come in here some time after 7pm
eastern standard time on Friday the 26th which will be the 27th in New Zealand and you will see the instructions as to how to reach the workshops . I will post here as soon as I open the workshop


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> If you are confused about subscribing -Just make sure you come in here some time after 7pm
> eastern standard time on Friday the 26th which will be the 27th in New Zealand and you will see the instructions as to how to reach the workshops . I will post here as soon as I open the workshop


Okie Dokie!! I will be here with hook in hand!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: 
Are you going to give us an idea of how much yarn is needed??
I plan on making an afghan, every thing I crochet I use the "K" hook.. for I crochet tight.. and same with knitting.. I always have to go up in needle size...


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've no intention of tackling yet another afghan, but my version of the Whimsey Blanket - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/whimsey-blanket - is a collection of all the swatches that're scattered around the house, donated by knit-buddies, and interesting motifs. This snowflake square is definitely an interesting motif and will be added to my base mesh, as soon as I can get the pattern. Only two colours per square = not _too_ many ends to weave in. So, I'm in, but for just one square.


I agree with you Jessica Jean. I have many crochet, knitting and sewing projects to do so I am going to make a few of these snowflakes because I want to learn how. I think they are very pretty. Thanks ladies for offering to teach about them. I may use cotton yarn and make dish cloth squares. For those wondering if they can do the crochet stitches. You can. If you can do double crochet you can do triple crochet. I have a couple of good instruction books on both crochet and knitting. The crochet stitches are really very easy. I think the most challenging thing about doing crochet is counting the stitches, getting your stitches in the right place and understanding pattern instructions. If you can do that you can make just about anything you want to. A good easy to understand pattern makes all the difference. I won't have to worry about supplies I probably have enough yarn to make this afghan for a whole army. (I'm exaggerating a little bit. )


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

Count me in too! I will be working on another big project but I need one for upstairs project LOL


----------



## momtojdc (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going to give it a try. I have never work shopped before but excited to learn how to make this.


----------



## sewingstuff (Nov 28, 2012)

Add me to class


----------



## atb (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm in, too. Alice


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm in. It looks great and anything where I can use my stash is a great thing
( hoping there will be written instructions, not only charts?)


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

This a very interesting pattern. I would like very much to learn how to do the crochet snowflake afghan. Thanks for another great class.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Much too lovely to pass up! I'll have to make time to do this one!


----------



## Rachel Haggie (Aug 3, 2012)

marileej said:


> I have three days to practice treble stitch. We did not do that stitch in the Basic Crochet Workshop. Also mentioned half treble? I am off to You Tube...


I originally learned a half treble stitch but I think it is the same as a double crochet. In the scheme of things it doesn't matter which one you use just as long as you are consistent.


----------



## Rachel Haggie (Aug 3, 2012)

mountaingal said:


> Okie Dokie!! I will be here with hook in hand!!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Are you going to give us an idea of how much yarn is needed??
> I plan on making an afghan, every thing I crochet I use the "K" hook.. for I crochet tight.. and same with knitting.. I always have to go up in needle size...


As to how much yarn is required. That's the beauty of afghans - it uses up scraps. But having said that everyone has a different tension. My pattern says that one 50gm ball of main and one 50gm ball of contrast colour will make 3 snowflakes. Each snowflake measures approx 18cm (7 ins)


----------



## Rachel Haggie (Aug 3, 2012)

Michelle10n said:


> I'm in. It looks great and anything where I can use my stash is a great thing
> ( hoping there will be written instructions, not only charts?)


Yes there will be written instructions. Step by step with photos


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Rachel Haggie said:


> As to how much yarn is required. That's the beauty of afghans - it uses up scraps. But having said that everyone has a different tension. My pattern says that one 50gm ball of main and one 50gm ball of contrast colour will make 3 snowflakes. Each snowflake measures approx 18cm (7 ins)


Thank you very much Rachel.. can't wait to start making one..
:thumbup:


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

What syze hook do I need? Can't wait for my first workshop just hope I don't screw it up


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Found a great video that explains the half treble crochet stitch: http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-half-treble-crochet


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Found a great video that explains the half treble crochet stitch: http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-half-treble-crochet


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Found a great video that explains the half treble crochet stitch: http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-half-treble-crochet


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

That looks like a half double crochet to me.


----------



## Opera babe. (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes I'd like to join


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

love to knit said:


> That looks like a half double crochet to me.


Depends on which country you're from.


----------



## sheardlite (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, thank you, I would love to participate.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Definitely count me in. Looks as i it is going to be a fantastic project.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I see I did not know that, thanks for the info.


----------



## Wizofozgal (Feb 25, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm interested


----------



## flyingkitty (Aug 10, 2012)

I would love to join in and make this afghan!


----------



## Rachel Haggie (Aug 3, 2012)

Pat lamb said:


> What syze hook do I need? Can't wait for my first workshop just hope I don't screw it up


I use a 3.5 or 4mm hook as that makes a good size square ie not too small. A chart showing the conversion from metric to imperial measurements for crochet hooks has already been posted so if you check back you'll see it. You won't screw it up - it looks more complicated than it really is. I find it takes around 20 to 25 mins to make one.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Is it okay to join workshop just to basically learn your snowflake and perhaps continue on. I have been very ill, lately and not sure how much I can participate. Thank you.


----------



## bgirardin (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Getting closer.. almost time...Then it will be snowing again.. Big Beautiful Snowflakes!! yeah!!!


----------



## millonthefloss (Jan 20, 2011)

Count me in. I'd like to try this.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

mountaingal said:


> Getting closer.. almost time...Then it will be snowing again.. Big Beautiful Snowflakes!! yeah!!!


What time is it in your part of America? I know New Zealand time because my son lives there, and it is just after 8 am in London?


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

It's 3 am


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Swtthng said:


> It's 3 am


Try and get some sleep before the project begins.


----------



## happyhens (Apr 15, 2013)

wool sorted hook ready can not wait to get going


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

I am so excited to start this project with everyone. This will be the very first time I have ever done anything like this with other people.


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

You are right. In the U.S. it is a half double crochet. However, I believe in the U.K. they call what we call a double crochet and treble crochet.


----------



## kay 75 (Feb 2, 2013)

I would love to join in and make a snowflake afghan however my time is limited as I make rosettes for horse shows and summer is the busy time.Will this be O.K?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Designer1234 here! *Today we open the Snowflake Granny square afghan workshopl*

I will be opening it before *7pm EST* and once it is open, I will come here and announce how to get to the workshop. _ YOu will all go to the workshop when it is convenient for you. I ask you to post *'I'm in*: for the count and your post will be immediately deleted_. I will do this until tomorrow so try, if possible to try to sign in within 24 hours. We will continue to get new students and I will guestimate the number after that.

Once you are there and have signed in - it is very important that you read the first post which will be the workshop information. _ In order to help the teachers, and to run the workshops smoothly we have certain requests of the students. remember, this is not a knit along where people join in to help each other. It is taught by a teacher. There is a big difference. so we have, because of the numbers and because of the number of workshops (this one will be #24 since we started in August, have had to set up some guidelines so that the students as they take different classes, know how we run them_.

So watch this thread and meet me here by 7 pm EST.

Rachel (teacher) is in New Zealand and will post the first part of the workshop - you can get started and then ask questions which she will answer when she awakes. We have had lots of workshops taught by people from Australia, NewZealand and the UK and it has not been a problem once the students realize we are dealing with a time change

*Once I have announced the opening and you have moved there. This thread will no longer be involved with the Workshop. these posts will be here however so those dropping by can find out how to reach us by reading the information here.*

*See you all later*!


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Designer1234 here! *Today we open the Snowflake Granny square afghan workshopl*
> 
> I will be opening it before *7pm EST* and once it is open, I will come here and announce how to get to the workshop. _ YOu will all go to the workshop when it is convenient for you. I ask you to post *'I'm in*: for the count and your post will be immediately deleted_. I will do this until tomorrow so try, if possible to try to sign in within 24 hours. We will continue to get new students and I will guestimate the number after that.
> 
> ...


Will be there..if our power company decides to come back on before then.. They are having an outage between 4:00pm and 5:00 pm.. hope they stay to them hours!
:evil:


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking forward to doing the snowflake afghan. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel Haggie (Aug 3, 2012)

Geeks Crotchet said:


> You are right. In the U.S. it is a half double crochet. However, I believe in the U.K. they call what we call a double crochet and treble crochet.


Yes it's all a bit different but as long as you're consistent it won't matter


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I think I might like to make this into a Christmas afghan using red, green and white, so count me in. I love the snowflake pattern.


----------



## skmcgee287 (Oct 27, 2012)

the Christmas colors are exactly what I had in mind. Can't wait.


----------



## bgirardin (Apr 21, 2013)

I just found out I have too work tomorrow 5am to 9-10am, will I be able to join later


----------



## revgretchen (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## revgretchen (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Katieknits said:


> Is it okay to join workshop just to basically learn your snowflake and perhaps continue on. I have been very ill, lately and not sure how much I can participate. Thank you.


The workshops are set up so that KP members can learn new techniques. We are not the knitting police.

they are offered without any restrictions, except how they are actually run in order to keep them running smoothly. They will be kept on the Workshop section after they are closed for the use of KP members in the future. they are given to the student by other KP members who are willing to share their knowledge.

I set up the workshops and it was agreed by admin. that we would open it as a service to our members.

YOu can use all or part of the information, and you are welcome to ask questions. Designer1234


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm a little confussed. I have been watching for a way to sign into the workshop. Sorry to say I haven't seen how to do it. Saw some other postings that said "i'm in" Please direct me to the right place. Thank you so much.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

You are in the right spot. Wait for new msg from Designer1234 about 7pm EST.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

You don't need to tell me i"m in until you are in the workshop - save you telling me twice. I count those who acknowledge they are in who are actually inj the workshop I am just going to have my dinner and will come back and open it and announce it here. See you in half an hour or so. (Hubby to feed.) that us why I always put 7 pm at the latest.!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*The workshop is now open* -- please go to:

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

(this is the section main page of the workshops.

scroll down until you see *#24 Crochet Snowflake afghan with Rachel H*.

-------
see you there.

*There will be no further answers to questions on this thread. please go to the workshop which will be open and available if you need help*


----------



## jeandot (Mar 21, 2011)

please count me in. Many thanks


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jeandot said:


> please count me in. Many thanks


just follow the previous post here and you will be in the workshop then 'sign in'


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bgirardin said:


> I just found out I have too work tomorrow 5am to 9-10am, will I be able to join later


no problem you can join in anytime - we don't have sit down classes, we work at our own speed.


----------



## Susan645 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*please -- go to the workshop .  read the last 3 or 4 posts on this thread*

*this is not the workshop -- go there to sign in* -

*no further information about the workshop here*. It is open now.

Read my posts on previous pages!


----------



## bgirardin (Apr 21, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm in also


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi! I can't figure out WHERE to go to get into the crochet snowflake afgahn! Please help!!
Barb


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

BarbCrochetnKnit said:


> Hi! I can't figure out WHERE to go to get into the crochet snowflake afgahn! Please help!!
> Barb


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-165558-1.html

Scroll down past the picture tutorial. Under the last picture is the pattern download.


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------

